# Tissue culture



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

In a tissue culture lab of a Biology Department we tried it two years ago twice but both trials ended up with infections. I want to try again but this time at home.

You can see our typical trial with Anubias nana at the following address:
http://www.hidrobotanik.com/tissueculture.htm

Has anyone tried to produce plants by tissue culture?


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

I did it about 3 years ago in my kitchen and garage using Anubias Nana "petit". Grew about 1,600 plants to about 10-12 leaf size.
Overall it was a blast. I used cells from the rizome. They were raised in 4-2' x 8' x 6" vats in the garage once they were moved out of the baby jars. It took forever to grow them...Jim


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

It's a great success. Congratulations!

What did you use to sterilize? Below is an abstract of a study on Anubias. They got 10.000.000 from an explant 

Rapid in vitro multiplication of the aquatic angiosperm, Anubias barteri var. undulata 
Li-Chun Huang, Yung-Hui Chang and Yu-Li Chang 

Institute of Botany, Academia Sinica, Nankang, Taipei, Taiwan 

Accepted 24 June 1993. ; Available online 25 June 2003. 

Abstract
A protocol was established for rapid in vitro miltiplicatin of Anubias barteri Engler var. undulata. By employing very small tips of actively growing lateral shoots as explants, aseptic cultures were produced without nutrient medium addenda of antibiotics of fungicides. Quiescent buds produced only infected cultures. Cultures were initiated and rapid shoot multiplication was attained in a medium containing Murashige and Skoog salts, 3% sucrose, 0.8% Sigma Type A agar and in mg 1−1: 10 thiamine HCl, 10 pyridoxine HCl, 5 nicotinic acid, 2 glycine, 100 i-inositol, 0.3 BA (N6-benzyladenine), 0.01 thiadiazuron and 0.1 NAA (1-naphthaleneacetic acid). Shoots were rooted in small clusters, in a second medium lacking cytokinins. The rooted shoots were readily established as aquarium or greenhouse plants. Based on a steady rate of five-fold proliferation of shoots per month, attained after 7 months following explanting, the projected annual yield of clonal plants by this method is 106 plants per explant. As is commonly observed among many amphibious species, terrestrially and aquatically grown Anubias plants from tissue culture displayed land and submerged forms of foliar morphology.

Aquatic Botany 
Volume 47, Issue 1 , January 1994, Pages 77-83


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*tissue culture*

Basicly I used what I could buy here "www.kitchenculturekit.com" a microwave, pressure cooker(boy was my wife mad), baby food jars, and a 10 gal tank for a sterile hood. I lost 1000s of them to fungus but because of the number of cells managed to get that many to grow. I evan had a bunch(small) that were spotted yellow and green but lost them later....Jim


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you for the info. I also noticed that there was an informative older topic on the tissue culture for aquatic plants:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=4351



gnatster said:


> PPM - Parts Per Million
> 
> In the APC Library you can find a transcript of a chat presented by Art on Tissue Culture


I could not succesfully open Art's article on Tissue Culture. The page seems to be all white.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

The article will be in the library within the next week. You may want to research Dr. Michael Kane's work on tissue culture of aquatic plants. Do a Google search on him. He works for the University of Florida.


----------

